# Giz a job...



## DIY (Jul 4, 2010)

Landing in Perth very soon now, the wife is the main applicant (nurse), i have worked for the same company 23 years as a production supervisor/manager. I do the routine set ups to various metal working machines, i specialise within the cnc bending areas, but turn my hand to repairs and tooling modifications on a regular basis.
My main question is this, having served the same company for so long i only have internal qualifications/course certifcates (not national vocational certs) how easy would i find this type of work to find or should i be looking to change tack and go for anything available to start out? I have no worries to that route of employment, just that i feel like a one trick pony having worked nearly all of my working life with the one firm.
I hope this makes sense to everyone, just trying to get a feel for whats actually around, we are looking at Mandurah and surrounding areas as a base, but that probably will change as we get there and look around to find areas with work,education/schools,housing is not a top priority with us as we will be renting to start.
Any feedback is appreciated in advance.
Thank you.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

As you probably appreciate, getting to a position like yours has come about by all those years of experience and service to the company and that can be much the same for similar shops in Australia.
I'm not at all familiar with the manufacturing areas down around Perth and quite a bit has possibly developed for a lot of resource projects but Mandurah has always been something of more a fishing/holiday location, being used more and more for people to commute from that area up to Perth where I suspect most industry is possibly in the region from Fremantle out to the east and south east a bit.
With management as well as technical experience, for something different you may want to see what the situation is for equipment hire companies for they are probably going gang busters with resources development though a lot of companies could have depots way up north or out south east where resources development is.
But stay flexible and it does get reported that with reources developments attracting a lot of people, even organisations like local government are always looking for people and they have technical/service and procurement management or admin needs too.
Seems like you have a good attitude and you ought to find something.


----------

